# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie pijn

## Semra

Ik ben 33 jaar en heb vaak last van menustratie pijn en het gaat gezamenlijk met overgeven..
Pijnstillers helpen niet..en als ik door de weeks heb dan kan ik niet werken.
Vaak kan ik niet eens recht lopen van de pijn.

Hebben jullie tips?

Gr,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Semra,

Vervelend dat je zoveel last hebt van menstruatiepijnen. Ikzelf heb hier ook lang last van gehad, alleen zonder het overgeven, maar wel echt dik een week amper op kunnen staan van de rug en buikpijn. Sinds ik aan de Pil ben begonnen heb ik vrijwel geen last meer.

Ben je hier al eens mee naar de huisarts geweest? Misschien dat deze iets 'sterkers' dan een gewone pijnstiller heeft. Voor mij heeft Ibuprufen een tijdje gewerkt, maar naar mate ik dat vaker ging slikken werkte dat ook niet meer. 
Je zou het ook eens kunnen informeren bij de apotheker, vaak weten zij ook wel iets.

Succes! Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

hallo semra,

heb je al eens perdofemina gebruikt tezamen met buscopan dat is speciaal voor buikkrampen,bij mij helpt dat een beetje.ik zie ook enorm veel af mijn menstratie's mischien kan je dat eens proberen.voor de rest een warme hittepit dat verzacht ook de pijn(warmte)en als je er tegen kan apranax helpt ook. maar dat is wel op voorschrift dat is een sterke pijnstiller.en camillethee helpt ook voor de buikpijn dat verzacht.ik hoop dat je aan deze informatie iets hebt.

groetjes,D

----------


## lenio

> Ik ben 33 jaar en heb vaak last van menustratie pijn en het gaat gezamenlijk met overgeven..
> Pijnstillers helpen niet..en als ik door de weeks heb dan kan ik niet werken.
> Vaak kan ik niet eens recht lopen van de pijn.
> 
> Hebben jullie tips?
> 
> Gr,


Hallo Dotito,

Zelf ik veel baat bij een chinese arts waarbij ik een accupunctuur behandeling wekelijks nu doe. Hij behandelt de nier en de hormoonpunten. Het gaat stukken beter met mij. Daarnaast gebruik ik de kruiden die hij zelf samen stelt. Ik veel minder pijn en ik voel bijna niet dat de menstruatie komt. De buikkrampen zijn er bijna niet meer.

Groetjes en succes

----------


## bloem74

ik kreeg naproxen van huisarts en dat werkt heel goed.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Semra,

Heb je al iets aan alle tips gehad? Of heb je nog steeds zoveel last van de menstruatiepijn?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sefi

De pijn kan veroorzaakt worden door triggerpoints.
Je zou een triggerpoint therapeut kunnen bezoeken en als je weet hoe je de triggerpoints moet behandelen dan kun je het zelf bijhouden.
Bij mij heeft het een hele verbetering gegeven.

----------

